# Happy Halloween 2007!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, it's after midnight here, so it is now Halloween! Have a safe and happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks Z-F! Knock 'em dead!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Back at you Z! Hope all of us have a great celebration. Will look forward to some great photos, videos and stories in the coming days/weeks!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Halloween!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

*Boo!*


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Halloween All


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Halloween form Canada everyone!


----------



## Stabbo-J20 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy Halloween Everyone, Be Safe And Remember, Always Have Fun!!! It Only Comes Once A Year


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a safe and Happy Halloween everyone!!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

yay for us, and all the little kiddies.


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

good luck everyone! it's our night!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

*Happy Halloween 2007*

:jol: HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE :jol: ---HOPE YOU HAVE HAVE A SCARY GOOD TIME!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Halloween!!!!!!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

*Happy Halloween from Blinky*

I want to wish Everyone on this forum a Safe and Happy Halloween!!
I hope we can do it again in the coming year. I Loved making props with you all..

here is a new way to make a bucky..

http://www.superlaugh.com/hal/shake.htm


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

:jol: :xbones: Happy Halloween EVERYONE! Lets all shock the house tonight! :zombie: :voorhees: 

-TM


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Happy Halloween! Let's not forget that 2008 begins tomorrow and we will have one extra day to prepare!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

*Happy Halloween & Good Haunting to All*
:zombie:


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Oct. 31rst 2007 - Happy HALLOWEEN you guys. Im so happy for all the people here that love Halloween and love the crafty, fall spirit of it all. 

Hah we all love Halloween so much, I think its awesome we can share that.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy HALLOWEEN everyone!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

WooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
























HAPPY HALLOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN !!!!!!!!

Here's to a fun, stress free, and most importantly, FUN night (did I mention fun?) !! Hope ya get lots of ToTs and screams and laughs and appreciation from the whole neighborhood. Have a great haunt everybody!!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yipppie!!! its finale here!!! now just need to get more batterys for my camera....they died already and i havent taken any pics yet!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Have a horribly hideous haunt everyone!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Happy Halloween !! Hope you all have a lot of fun and to much candy !lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Halloween everyone!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Halloween, all! I hope it's scary and awesome!


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Happy Halloween All!!!!!!! My House Is A Hit So Far. All The Kids Love It And As Soon As I Get Them Downloaded I Will Post Pic's Of My House. Stay Safe And Booooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Halloween

Got to do it twice this year


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hope everyone had a great halloween


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

i had a whole lot of fun this year! I hope all went well for everyone.


HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!

John.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN YA'LL!!!!!!
What a great year!!!!! 
AAAHHHH Another good year... YAY I'm soooo happy soooooooo many screams mmuuuaaahahahahahaha!!!! 
Can't wait to hear everyone's haunting stories!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Had a good turn out. Not too cold. I had a good time. I would consider this year a success. 

I'm with BG, I want to hear the stories.

Happy Halloween.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hope everyone had a great Hallow's Eve!!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, and for all you crazy Druids out there....

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Late, but it's always Halloween around here.


HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------

